# Belo Horizonte 2015



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Parque das Mangabeiras é premiado como um dos melhores do país by Portal PBH, no Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

PBH realiza audiências públicas sobre a Operação Urbana Consorciada Antônio Carlos-Pedro I / Leste-Oeste by Portal PBH, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Belo Horizonte by Marcelo Ferreira, no Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

*More Belo Horizonte*


Lei que institui Política Municipal do Turismo entra em vigor by Portal PBH, no Flickr


Igreja de São Francisco - Pampulha - Belo Horizonte -- MG by Studart1, no Flickr



Praças de Belo Horizonte, da série por ai em BHz. by andre barros, no Flickr



Metropole - A gray day in a big city. by andre barros, no Flickr



Horizonte by Hugo Martins, no Flickr



Os ipês já enfeitam a #praçadaliberdade #igersbelohorizonte #circuitocultural by Claudio Costa, no Flickr



Em algum lugar de BH by Gracielle Afonso, no Flickr


----------

